# Iron Ore Carrier Ribblehead



## jimtar17 (Mar 3, 2009)

Does anyone remember the iron ore carrier Ribblehead of the Bolton Steamship Co. I sailed on her 1960/61. good ship , good crew . 
There was a tragedy that occured on a trip to Port Elizabeth . one of the ABs fell from the upper deck onto the hatch below . good shipmate , his name was Ronnie Coleman . We couldnt do anything for him .He died on Christmas Day and we had to bury him at sea . of course that cancelled out Christmas celebrations . all the crew turned out to pay their respects . Thankfully that was the only serious bad experience in my 10 years at sea.
Does anyone remember Ronnie . from Merseyside and would be in his early 20s
Cheers to all from Jim Parker


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

jimtar17 said:


> Does anyone remember the iron ore carrier Ribblehead of the Bolton Steamship Co. I sailed on her 1960/61. good ship , good crew .
> There was a tragedy that occured on a trip to Port Elizabeth . one of the ABs fell from the upper deck onto the hatch below . good shipmate , his name was Ronnie Coleman . We couldnt do anything for him .He died on Christmas Day and we had to bury him at sea . of course that cancelled out Christmas celebrations . all the crew turned out to pay their respects . Thankfully that was the only serious bad experience in my 10 years at sea.
> Does anyone remember Ronnie . from Merseyside and would be in his early 20s
> Cheers to all from Jim Parker


Jim, check out the Bolton S. S. Co. London thread (under Shipping Lines) and I replied to you there. Also attached a picture you might like.

Best wishes,

Ian


----------

